# Words You Don't Want To Hear On The Boat



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

We had so much fun with this in the hunting forum(See Link), What you don't want to hear at deer camp.
I thought I'd revise the question for all of you game fisherman. What would you add?

Words You *Don't *Want To Hear On The Boat

I'll start it off with:

Seized

Funnel Cloud

"Who brought the net?"

"I asked you to bring Husky Jerks! Not beefy jerkey."

"Now, who's callin' me? ......Oh!.....It's your wife."


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=189415

Thanks,--Tim..........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

I thought YOU put the plug in !!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Dad, "the boat is filling up with water".


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

My buddy was in hawaii. He told me that one of the things you dont want to say while deep sea fishing in hawaii is "banana". He mentioned banana and the captain said he goes or the banana goes. Needless to say there was some fish out in the pacific that day having a delicious banana treat.


----------



## TK916 (Sep 1, 2007)

I think I'm gonna.......................

or

I think I gotta.......................


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

"WHATTA ya MEAN there`s 1 beer LEFT? We ain`t pulled away from the DOCK yet !" and "Whatcha mean you LOCKED the KEYS in your vehicle?"


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

"Honey, I have to pee again"


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Was that your iPhone 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

10 miles out - "I thought you grabbed the crawlers".

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

why are my feet getting wet?

why is it that the only time i hear your drag when i'm using the trolling motor?

can you please crank my hat back in?

where did all the worms go?

thats not candy!!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

_This is a message from the emergency broadcast system_


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Is that a BANANA in your lunch?!!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Guys, if that's a drug dog on that coast guard boat, we Have a problem...


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Why is the motor making that sound?
You forgot the fish finders!?
Did you feel that?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Have to put this one in context, hope it dosen't kill the humor.

We use a minnow bucket that has holes in the top that allows it to be left in the water boat side rather than having to aerate your bait. I believe they are called trollers. We usually toss them overboard and wrap the line around a boat cleat. We usually pull it in as we motor from one spot to the other. 

As you just drop anchor at a new spot:

*"Where's the bait bucket?"*

Happens more than I like to admit.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Honey, my line is all tangled up again. 

I can't open the net. 

Why did you lose that one, he looked really big. 

I have to poop.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hetfields got his damn shirt off again........


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

You are looking really good! Have you been working out?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Man, we're killing the sheephead today!


----------



## nicksta500 (Jun 5, 2010)

.. Sounds like you spun the prop...


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

"GOSH ! That huge boat (barge tow, cruise ship, aircraft carrier, super tanker, ect) is getting AWEFULLY close...wonder if he`s gonna yield the "right of way ?"


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I absolutely do NOT want to hear: "Wow, we haven't caught a single sheephead yet." Always results in us limiting out on sheepies.

We catch 6 walleyes in 15-30 minutes and someone says: "Hey, we only have 12/18 to go for a limit." A surefire jinx resulting in only 2 more walleyes caught.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i hate to here dang you shouild have been here yesterday we were smokeing; em, that grinds my gears. or the other good one what the ,ell you mean your broke,, hay we need to back up im snaged up again,errrrrrrrrrrr,


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

FIRE!!! FIRE!!!

What happened to the stringer!?

Da Dum...Da.Dum...Da.Dum....


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Are you any good at taking hooks out of people? :G


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Uh... you got any toilet paper on board?


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

It's gotta huge crack.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

who wants a banana!

wheres the tackle box?

wheres my cell phone?(after hearing a "sploosh")


uhg, i didnt take the dramamine like you TOLD me too!!!


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

This gas tank feels really light...

I think the battery is dead...

Uh Oh...

Why is the carpet wet?


I think the winner so far is "I thought You put the plug in..."


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

(in a canoe on big water) "It's great that we have this strong tailwind on our first leg, we'll get farther before we run out of time and have to turn around and get back."


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

Words the wife dont like to hear:

"here pee in this"


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

A half a mile south of the Canadian border due north of Cleveland:

Turn key, "Click"...(silence)


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

"MAYDAY! MAYDAY! There`s a 30` TSUNAMI approaching my boat here here on Lake Erie ! I`m at..." (silence...), hear a THUMP and your buddy does and says "GOSH ! Where`d all the WATER go? We were in 15 fow a minute ago..."


----------



## DMinn Angler (Feb 13, 2012)

That water spout is getting reeeeeeal close
He was just here a minute ago.
Dont wake the dog...he bites more than the fish


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The sound of your stomach "Perculating" or "making gravy".....

Salmonid


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Bill (insert any name of your choosing), isn't that your wife over there on the beach making out with some other dude?


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

"What is she doing here?!?"


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

dad i don't feel so good. or your buddy saying i never get seasick.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Pull over!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Dad, you got the boards? The sound of a rod being ripped out of a rod holder and into the lake when Musky fishin is a bad one. And that awkward moment when someone yells "Fire" and smoke is all over the back deck. We've had some experiances on our boats.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

ezbite said:


> hetfields got his damn shirt off again........


Man that comment deserves the very first one! Collect 3 and recieve a little gift


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Where do you keep the life jackets?

OOOPS!.......................Got any toilet paper?

I don't think there's any fish in this lake.

--Tim.....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

'welcome to the neighborhood'

from a funny captain before the full moon...


----------



## hhca (Feb 20, 2012)

UMMM...Where is the drift sock?? Looks at partner with an ahh, you told me to leave some slack!!


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

South bay Bessie! Give me another beer and let's go catch it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

"Do you think the Coast Guard will get here in time?"


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that big sail boat keeps coming right at us.

and who put the plug in??

oh!!! crap!!!!!! as you see the no# 4 rod and reel float past the back of the boat. happened to us just last year.

what do you mean the anchor rope aint tied to the boat. and he looks over the side of the boat

15 miles out. wheres the fishfinder??


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

The light on the bouy must be out. I wonder where it..." (CRASH ! ) and "Guys I`ve got some good news and some REALLY BAD news..."


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hhhheeeellllpppp

~~~~Splash~~~~


----------



## Modog (Feb 1, 2012)

As you are backing down the steep ramp with a roller trailer, your wife is holding the rope and yells "keep coming, I already unhooked the bow"


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just remembered one that happened about 25 yrs ago. you just get to your spot to set up your first drift, and you get out on the bow and make your first cast, and someone says.

YOU BETTER GET BACK IN THE BOAT NOW!!!!!

its a long story so i wont go into it. but it wasnt the drain plug. and the water was already half way up the side of the i/o motor. but we did make it back in.
sherman


----------



## mbasch123 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wait a minute dont take those>I almost gave you the wrong stuff man>>>>>>>


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

"Is that a boat full of Somali pirates???"

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

"DANG, dude ! I ain`t NEVER seen someone get hooked by ALL 3 trebles at ONCE..." or "I saw this done on "Amazing Medical Emergencies' and I remember most of it. Even without my glasses I THINK I can do it..."


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I farted,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and i'm scared to move!!!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

"got any toilet paper".......no

3 hours later, "got any desitin"?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

puterdude said:


> Man that comment deserves the very first one! Collect 3 and recieve a little gift



thanks, now i feel the pressure


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i think i hear a tapping noise coming from the engine.

sherman


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

"DIVE ! DIVE ! ALL DIVE !" (Klaxon blaring in the background...)


----------



## mluke (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow....are my feet wet...is there always this much water in the boat?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Daddy, that guy looks like he's drowning...Daddy?


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

That was waterproof right?


----------



## Ville Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

Why? Grandpa lets me.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

You've got insurance, right???


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey man isn't that your boss (waveing like a mad man)... good thing you guys were off today. Wait you were off today right?


----------



## Hig (Nov 15, 2011)

Isn't there a stream of water supposed to be coming out that hole in the back of the engine?


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Anyone have the keys to the truck?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

ahhhhh crap i am on the wrong boat.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

anchor........splash..........ziiiiiiiiip...........no anchor

baitcaster, reach behind as you thumb the reel, fire forward, Pluuuuuuuuugh sound. where's the line clippers..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

lost mine!

sherman


----------



## waterboss (Aug 16, 2010)

NO.......the Electric trolling motor in NOT supposed to SMOKE like that!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Lost in the dark in a maze of islands in Georgian Bay about 7 miles from camp with no gps....
buddy in front of boat: "Any idea where we are?"
Me: "I wish..."

Took us a while but we made it back.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Me: "Is that water coming from the bait bucket"
Partner in crime: "No, check the locker"
Partner in crime as water is coming over the floor, "@#%"
Me: "Where do you want to switch out the drain plug, here or the ramp"
Partner in crime: "Let's just do it here"
Me: "Hold on to me, I don't want to fall in" (draped over the back of the boat)
Partner in crime: "Dont' drop it"
Me: "Got it"
(boat had two different holes one being the correct plug hole, the other, not so much)

Taking the boat out for the first time since winterized...
"It rained a lot yesterday, I'm going to run the bilge"
(steady stream of water for a few minutes)
"It didn't rain that much"
"Did the dealership give you plug back"
"@$%@" Full throttle through the no wake back to the dock (sigh)

"Why don't you throw a minnow over the side of the boat?" No other sound and then, splash, "ok, I did that"

"I meant put it on the hook first!"

Dead motor in a thunderstorm and throwing the anchor to shore to pull the boat in..."is that all the further you can throw it"

"It's hailing" 
"I think we're up to nickle size now"

"1-3 my arse"


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You sure do got a perty mouth


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

So...have I told you about my IBS? (irritable bowel syndrome)


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Hmm gas gauge worked last time out. tap tap tap I know there is gas in it, oh no, a well good news the gas gauge does work, (Quote) Killingtime. Gee ya think.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

"What`s that ROARING sound?"


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

"can we go home yet"
"you are gonna throw him back, right?"
"I probably wouldn't use your boat towel anymore"


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Put out or get out......


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

"I probably wouldn't use your boat towel anymore"[/QUOTE said:


> Now that right there is funny and I can guarantee it will be used this season by more then just me.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

The year, 1985. 22 miles north of Port of Conneaut... WIFE: "My water just broke!" TRUE


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

idontknow316 said:


> Put out or get out......


When I was single and even now that I'm married I would love to hear this. It's funny but I have to disagree.


----------



## kbrush001 (Feb 28, 2011)

60 miles from home, you pull into the gas station and you hear this " Hey, where's the boat motor?" and the reply was this " It was on there when we left the house"


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

kbrush001 said:


> 60 miles from home, you pull into the gas station and you hear this " Hey, where's the boat motor?" and the reply was this " It was on there when we left the house"


Thats the best one yet! One day my grandaughter said Pa that orange ball on the anchor line just floated by it is way back there now. By the time we pulled anchor it was out of site. But A call on the vhs and a response from a very nice boater put us on to it.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

On a Bass Tourny boat:

Hey look, it's KVD!!!--Tim...............................................................................................................................................


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

With an ominous line of clouds heading your way. 

Girlfriend/wife: When did they put a railroad in?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow said:


> On a Bass Tourny boat:
> 
> Hey look, it's KVD!!!--Tim...............................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 54810


Lmao 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

SeanStone said:


> With an ominous line of clouds heading your way.
> 
> Girlfriend/wife: When did they put a railroad in?


Lmao!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow said:


> On a Bass Tourny boat:
> 
> Hey look, it's KVD!!!--Tim...............................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 54810


LMAO, now that's one I definitely wouldn't want to hear.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

I am surprised havent seen this one.......FISH ON!!....Nevermind it came off


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

On a tin boat with only a trolling motor...

"You did charge the batteries, right??"

or

"Dude, did you bring the oars??"


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

BassariskY said:


> On a tin boat with only a trolling motor...
> 
> "You did charge the batteries, right??"
> 
> ...


Man, that's happened once, or 7 times.


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

"Hell no the motor doesnt have automatic kick-up!"


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

"well,it didn't look like a log from way back there.... look at the pretty rainbow on the water, right behind the boat!"


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

That guy is moving pretty fast. Do you think he sees us?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

"Wow the sun sure is setting high" check radar, almost crap pants, race back to the dock, and get the boat on the trailer and covered..... just in time for torrential downpour, lightning and 50 mph winds....June 2011

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bobospr (Mar 19, 2005)

I remember it being deeper here.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Do you hear banjo music?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

While camping late at night : Honey did you bring a gun ???


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

JSykes3 said:


> Man, that's happened once, or 7 times.


 LOL JYIKES. Haha


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

catfishing22 said:


> Do you hear banjo music?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Lol that's the best so far to me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im pregnate!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

TomC said:


> Im pregnate!


I appreciate your sense of humor but, "Im pregnate" Really! Are you a product of the Ohio public educational system? Or just too many Wild Turkeys?--Tim..................................................................................................................................................


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I hear "clink clink clink"... turn around to hear my buddy's two year old son say he is fishing. His technique was to throw my favorite Ugly Stick and Ultralight reel overboard and let it catch fish underwater.


Another one that was me after we motored across Salt Fork then stopped to fish... "what's that water sound?" Thank goodness for bilge pumps!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Actually happened. At 3am as a storm moves in while out in the Gulf of Mexico.

Boat owner: Do you guys know which way to home?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

catfishing22 said:


> Do you hear banjo music?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That's not right.LOL


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

It's all good just jump...You can swimm? 
Sorry I only have 1 life vest......


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Huh, NOAA said 1' to 2' footers...
Want to go grab some breakfast?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm not loaning you this hot lure!!!


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Sir, its mid March. That 2011 license expired at the end of february.


----------



## bigcatkyle (Mar 15, 2012)

your rod fell in
or
your rod snapped


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

i have good news and bad news. were almost out of gas... "buddy,whats the good news?"... were (ALMOST) out of gas


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG what was that sound


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

I think we're gonna need a bigger boat.......... 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

"Hi, im Chris Hanson from NBC news"


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Where's the planer boards? Ummmmm...


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Does this boat go any faster?


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

While fishing on lake Erie in 2009 in a 17' bass boat. Saw a storm coming, Called bait shop to check weather and guy tells me "you better head north". We were already a mile out from shore. Decided to head back towards shore and never got wet. Would have been in serious trouble had we headed north.

Another day on big lake in the same boat. Do the waves look like they're getting bigger? After boat had 3" of water at our feet, click - click - click as I tried to start the outboard that was 1/2 submerged. Finally started and made it to shore.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

15 Miles out and you hear "I gotta poop"!

Or your buddy says "do you mind rubbing the lotion on my back"?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

"Hand me those coffee cans, I gotta poop"


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

"i hate fishing"


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Seems everyone forgot about this post!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

What's that rattLing noise.....


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> What's that rattLing noise.....


I found this and had to repost.. it's funny...


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

When you get a minute, can you get that snake under your seat?


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I smell something , kind of like wires burning or something.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Why are we drifting? Kid says "I put the anchor down Dad". Dad replies "did you tie it off"? Silence


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Captain-we don't have time to reel them in!

We were trolling for stripers in Chesapeake bay. The thickest fog you've ever seen, water like glass. Out pops a giant barge headed straight for us. We made it. Very scary though.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Fishin in the ocean...

..." You're gonna need a bigger boat".


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

What is that noise? It kind of sounds like rushing water. Hey uh did you put the plug in?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

" I'm gonna have to run that hook the rest of the way through to get it out"


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

"why are my feet getting wet?" ......(1992 Pleasant Hill Lake)


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Daddy, I gotta poop.


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

You only got 5 dozen minnows for 2 people for a day of perch'in ?? How many perch do you think we'll get with that amount ? and, Where is the ice for the fish cooler ??


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Did you bring TP?

Do I need a license?

I think I left your keys in the truck when I parked it. 

Wife: Where's the truck and trailer? (pulling up to the dock in the Everglades. True story. We stopped one ramp too early. Scared the crap out of me).


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow said:


> We had so much fun with this in the hunting forum(See Link), What you don't want to hear at deer camp.
> I thought I'd revise the question for all of you game fisherman. What would you add?
> 
> Words You *Don't *Want To Hear On The Boat
> ...


Uh oh. There's somethin' wrong with this gas gauge.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

"Your motor is smoking"- after sitting at a spot for quite a while. Remember that one 93stratosfishnski??? LOL

I miss Wow! He was a lot of fun and seemed to have a monkey picture for everything lol Where you been buddy?? <-- assuming he reads this.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I thought you tied the boat off ?when I went to park the truck, as the boat is drifting off with the wind.Do you know how to swim? No Water was cooold!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Honey I think I just started my period give me your socks so I dont make a mess it happened lol dont have to deal with that now tho lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey....did you bring a gun.....I need the gun now


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

James F said:


> I thought you tied the boat off ?when I went to park the truck, as the boat is drifting off with the wind.Do you know how to swim? No Water was cooold!



Exact same thing happened to me once, kind of. My son (who was 8 at the time) and I took my boat to the lake while the rest of the kids were all elsewhere. It isn't very often that my kids get one on one time with dad, we're usually traveling in a pack. He was excited to be 1st mate all by himself. So I told him his first duty was to hold the rope on the dock while I backed the boat in and parked the truck. So, he took the rope, and proudly stood on the dock and held it tight. I backed the boat in, watched it slide off the trailer, then parked the truck. I walked back to the ramp and there was Conor, proud as a peacock with a smile on his face, holding that rope. However, I looked up and there was my empty boat floating across the lake with the wind blowing dead away from us. Apparently the rope had a bad spot and broke when I backed it in. He did his job. I didn't tell him to let me know if something like that happened so I could get to the boat before it was too late. I just told him to hold that rope, and he held it like a champ. Haha

Thankfully another boater showed up as I was stripping down for a swim and he gave me a ride out to my boat and the day was saved.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

He looks like he is having fun! Good job Dad


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Is that a hornets nest under this hatch lid?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

to throw a little humor in this post I thought I would tell you a little story. my brother n law, my brother, and me was on this lake and we were a little tipsy from having a little Jack Daniels for my birthday. I stopped the boat and the depth finder said it was 65' deep. my brother n law started putting out the anchor. and it had a 50' rope. I said to him were in 65' of water and the anchor rope isn't tied off. a couple of seconds later the end of the anchor rope went through his hands. he just leaned up and watched the end of the rope go out of sight. we all had a good laugh but no anchor, LOL. SO THE ANCHOR ROPE ISNT TIED is something you don't want to hear on a boat.
sherman


----------



## Minnie Heather Goins (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you friends
I get a lot of information in this group
keep good posting & excellent pict


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

As your riding back in towards the dock in the boat and can see the parking lot and your fishing partner say " I hope that was a truck just like yours I just saw in the lot cause there wasn't a trailer attached to it".


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

After a great day limiting out on eyes and your running for the dock and your buddy looks back at the dive platform and says, where is the cooler!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

All Eyes said:


> Is that a hornets nest under this hatch lid?


 This happened to me on a buddies boat - it was hanging in the cuddy. We couldn't figure out where they were coming from being 2 miles out of Cranberry Creek,. We reeled in, his brother and me stripped down to our underwear and jumped in the water, he reached in and grabbed that nest somehow and pitched it about 20' downwind! The two of us scrambled back on board, he nailed the throttle and we left some very irritated hornets buzzing around their floating nest. It was a miracle nobody got stung!


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh sh*t that was my wife's favorite perch pole that just got drug overboard.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Sure hope that wasn't your good combo I just lost. Stella is a stupid name for a reel anyways.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Fishing a 85-90 degree day, in the middle of a tournament, a heavy catch in the live well and you have the well set on continuous flow, your partner says, " I haven't heard the livewell kick on in awhile".


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

BUMP.... CRUNCH.... What was that!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

as your running down the lake your daughter n law says. whats that noise coming from your motor? the oil line to my remote oil filter had came loose and we had lost most of our oil. wasn't very funny.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

LEADOFFMAN said:


> BUMP.... CRUNCH.... What was that!!!



that turned out to be my outdrive crashing about 5 miles from shore. my son was the first one who asked what was that.
sherman


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

"DAMN IT, DAMN IT , DAMN IT !" , OH SH&T, CAN YOU FRIKING BELIEVE THIS.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Buddy has a j-plug treble in his hand...."Hold still, I saw how to fix this on the internet..."


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

"It smells like something burning."


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

"We're almost out of gas"


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

"Did i leave the minnows in your livewell last week?"


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

"That's not the cat!"


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Your supposed to clip the lure on the line before you throw it in the lake (happen alot on my boat)..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Misdirection said:


> Your supposed to clip the lure on the line before you throw it in the lake (happen alot on my boat)..


yep that's happened to me a few times, LOL.
sherman


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Had my friend with me at Deercreek. I made this most perfect cast, and Neal said man that went a long way. I said yea, too bad the line wasn't attached to it. It went up towards the cabins and into a poison ivy patch. Had to go get it.. being brand new and all....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Did you put two stroke oil in the gas can?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Your partner is coming back from parking truck and trailer. You're in the boat prepping to leave. Partner walks out onto dock, drops something that has a tinny, jingly sound on the dock followed by a small splash in the water.
The next thing you hear is...
"Ut oh, I hope that wasn't what I think it was" ...as he's frantically checking his pockets for the keys.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

"Crap, my wife's water broke!"


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

You didn't have her on the boat.....?


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> You didn't have her on the boat.....?


Nope. But I have been bank fishing before during my wife's last trimester...I made sure I was no more than 10 minutes away from home just in case.

I am just hoping someone doesn't hear those words while on a boat (wife at home I hope)


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Over 10 years ago, I was in a situation where we were analyzing an old floating dock. We were checking to make sure it was still safe to use since it was old. While on it and checking out the points, we noticed we started drifting....I was like "WTF!!! We are drifting away". What happened was, with all the storms that had passed over the prior days, somehow the structure holding it in place broke. When we jumped on to the dock, it was the last bit it needed to break away. Luckily there were several long pieces of driftwood floating nearby. We were fortunate enough to paddle back up after 30 minutes (again, this was driftwood plus it helped one piece was about 10ft long to help push off bottom).


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Your partner is coming back from parking truck and trailer. You're in the boat prepping to leave. Partner walks out onto dock, drops something that has a tinny, jingly sound on the dock followed by a small splash in the water.
> The next thing you hear is...
> "Ut oh, I hope that wasn't what I think it was" ...as he's frantically checking his pockets for the keys.


yeah my oldest son did that a few yrs ago with the van keys. he parked the van and came down to the dock and bent over to untie the boat and something went splash. luckily I had just went and had 3 new sets of keys made 2 days before the trip and had them in my pocket.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> yeah my oldest son did that a few yrs ago with the van keys. he parked the van and came down to the dock and bent over to untie the boat and something went splash. luckily I had just went and had 3 new sets of keys made 2 days before the trip and had them in my pocket.
> sherman


I keep a magnet on a rope just for that reason. ...never been wet...yet


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I keep a magnet on a rope just for that reason. ...never been wet...yet


That's an excellent idea.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I leave my keys in my truck just for that reason. Lol


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> That's an excellent idea.


that is a good idea. but hindsight is 20/20, LOL.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My grandson dropped my sons keys in Lake Milton at the boat ramp. I marked on the dock with my shoe where I saw the splash and my son and I went looking (it was warm out and we were wearing shorts anyways). The kid took a couple of attempts but then I had to show him how it's done. Found 'em on my first dive!




  








034




__
Seaturd


__
Oct 7, 2016











  








042




__
Seaturd


__
Oct 7, 2016


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Seaturd said:


> My grandson dropped my sons keys in Lake Milton at the boat ramp. I marked on the dock with my shoe where I saw the splash and my son and I went looking (it was warm out and we were wearing shorts anyways). The kid took a couple of attempts but then I had to show him how it's done. Found 'em on my first dive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lucky for us we didn't have to go diving for them. we were at Geneva launch ramps and he went to untie the back of the boat from the dock. he had put the keys in his shirt pocket and they just jumped out, LOL. he was getting ready to go diving for them when I broke down and told him I had extra keys. but I let him worry for a few minutes before telling him. I don't know just how deep the water is at the back of the dock. but he was dreading going to look for the keys.
sherman


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

probably didn't want to hear what I said, after getting to the boat and finding both tanks on E after putting in close to $300 on the way in 5 days before {My son and his friends used the boat during the week while I was at work}


----------

